
Show HN: SSL Timer – Certificate expiry countdown timer - steve_taylor
https://ssltimer.com
======
steve_taylor
I created this little website because I tend to leave things to the last
minute, such as renewing an old website's certificate. There's nothing like a
countdown timer to create a sense of urgency. I hope you find it useful.

------
billpg
It would be good if you could list several domains and show the countdown for
whichever one is the next due to expire. Once that one gets renewed, shuffle
the next one due into the countdown.

Or use lets-encrypt and automate renewals.

~~~
steve_taylor
Thanks for the suggestion regarding multiple domains.

People should definitely use Let’s Encrypt. I certainly do where I can (e.g.
ssltimer.com).

